# how to fit 4x98 to my 4x100



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

how do i fit 4x98 wheels to my 4x100 rabbit:
-safely
-without wobble bolts
-without fill & redrill preferably
Can I offset drill another set of 4x98 holes on my hubs? 
Can I enlarge the holes in the wheels by 2mm and use a bolt with a larger collar?
etc? 
I have discs all the way around too if it matters...


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: how to fit 4x98 to my 4x100 (goofydug)*

Since they're only off by 2mm, you could probably have the recesses bored out. Have the seats re-cut and you're set.
Make sure the centerbore is the right size. If it's too small, get it bored. If it's too large, get center rings.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

how much do you think that would cost? 
The first wheel shop i talked to was kinda scared of it, and quoted me ~$75 a wheel to drill a new 4x100 bolt pattern, offset of the existing 4x98 
cheap and safe is good


----------



## krakkaNW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_
cheap and safe is good









those two words do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (krakkaNW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krakkaNW* »_
those two words do not belong in the same sentence. 

safe and good?








i knew i was going to get crap for saying that, ha.
the offset of the wheels is -25mm... how do i work with that??


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

please help on -25mm offset... =(


----------

